# Livebearer giving birth. Lights on or off



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

Okay, I just thought of this when my guppy was giving birth right now as I am writing this.  Is the survival rate for the frys higher with the lights off? Can they see good in the dark to chase the frys? Would total darkness giver her privacy to have her frys? Just curious.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

lights do play a role in survial of the fry (momma wouldnt be able to find them) but if you a really good survial rate, provide the hatching tank with lots of plants. perferably Java Moss. 

hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

well this totally depends on wether you are using a breeding net or a smaller tank , if your leaving ur guppy in your tank with the other fish, i recommend that you turn the lights out, like zakk said it will be harder for the other fish to see the fry, and lots of plants and hiding places help , but if ur using a breeder net or a small tank , i tend to leave the lights on as i like to watch and put the female back in the main tank as soon as she has finished. 
ps .congrats on the fry


----------



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

Ah looked like she already finish having them when i thought to write this >< Looks like most of them got eaten too. I only found 5. :fish: I do have a breeder trap but 4 frys are occupying it at the moment. I'll remember to turn the light off next time


----------

